# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  'Sexist' Benny Hill is back on TV for first time in nearly 20 years

## Moonie

.
*'Sexist' Benny Hill is back on TV for first time in nearly 20 years: Freeview channel serves up Christmas season of old favourites from Carry On movies to Beadle's About*

50701637-10221053-image-m-13_1637321879283.jpg


It has not been seen on TV screens for nearly 20 years despite having been one of Britain's most watched programme and exported to half of the world's countries.

But now The Benny Hill Show - famous in the 1970s for the comedian's slapstick character chasing scantily-clad young women, but threatened by the 'cancel culture' of the modern age - has made a surprise comeback on a nostalgia channel.

The show, which consisted of short and often risqué comedy sketches, made Hill a huge star on first the BBC and then ITV, airing for four decades from 1955.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-20-years.html
.

----------

Big Bird (11-19-2021),BooBoo (11-19-2021),Brat (11-19-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-19-2021),Crusader (05-22-2022),dinosaur (11-19-2021),Dubler9 (05-23-2022),Foghorn (11-19-2021),fortis (05-22-2022),Jen (05-21-2022),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Mainecoons (11-19-2021),Mr. Claws (07-23-2022),Neo (11-21-2021),pjohns (11-19-2021),Rutabaga (11-19-2021),Thom Paine (11-19-2021),wbslws (05-23-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
Phoooar!
.

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Brat (11-19-2021),Rutabaga (11-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Benny Hill was killed by the wave of Politically Correct loonet lefties that flooded into the entertainment business in the 1980's, headed by none other than Ben Elton  When Benny Hills Show was cancelled he basically died of a broken heart because he loved  what he did, its was what he lived for.  Benny Hill was british seaside postcard totally harmless stuff little boys giggled at and epitomised by the art of Donald McGill,   and with an element of chaplinesque slapstick and Buster Keaton gags.

In fact its fair to say that the PC movement in the 80s basically killed stand up, sit coms and Light entertainment.  It was the forerunner of cancel culture and the point the BBC got taken over by Marxism.  The moment the clock struck midnight on 31st December 1989 was the point it wasnt worth watching British TV anymore.






George Orwell wrote an interesting  essay on Donald McGill 

https://www.orwellfoundation.com/the...donald-mcgill/

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-19-2021),dinosaur (11-19-2021),Dubler9 (05-23-2022),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Mr. Claws (07-23-2022),Rutabaga (11-19-2021),Thom Paine (11-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

21 today, 21 today, 21 today, 22 today...!!!

Papa always said,"I made My Money by Cutting out the Middle Man"...!!

Hope We in the States can see Him in Action Again...!

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-19-2021),dinosaur (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Thom Paine (11-19-2021)

----------


## Common

I loved benny hill and the midget was hilarious

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Brat (11-19-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-19-2021),Hillofbeans (11-20-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
I really think that schools should have a weekly Carry On film to educate the humorless pipsqueaks they hold in lieu of telling them 'how evil suppression of the ignorant and Apartheid in particular was' in their history lessons.
.

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),dinosaur (11-19-2021),Foghorn (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I loved benny hill and the midget was hilarious



yes apparently he was a great hit in the colonies

----------


## TheOneOnly2

I was going to say - Benny Hill has been on Foxtel in Australia for as long as I can remember. But news item says not in UK. 

Im not a huge fan. Its ok though I guess. The hot chicks are the best part.

----------


## Big Bird

Lotsa Benny Hill on youtube
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...enny+hill+show

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Brat (11-19-2021),Foghorn (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Mr. Claws (07-23-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

My favorite part was Benny Hill didn't have a superiority complex like every other Limey on the planet.

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

british humor/sitcoms are the best...monty python, benny hill, too many to name, i liked them all...i think "last of the summer wine", and "keeping up appearances" were just 2 of my favorites...

the british dramas are also the best,,,dr. somebody? and something in paradise...many more,,,downtown abby?


doc martin,,,murder in paradise :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Brat (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Neo (11-21-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

do you know benny hill died alone, in the small apt. he had for decades?

he never flaunted his money nor spent much of it, he had an estate of over 7 million pounds when he died but nobody but nieces and nephews [that he barely knew] to leave it to...

kinda sad

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I was going to say - Benny Hill has been on Foxtel in Australia for as long as I can remember. But news item says not in UK. 
> 
> Im not a huge fan. Its ok though I guess. The hot chicks are the best part.



oh no, benny hill  got banished off UK Tv decades ago,l way too politically incorrect.

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Gator Monroe (05-21-2022),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

It was light slapstick type comedy. Basis stuff...but good for some laughs at just the silliness of it.

I heard he was a good man. Dunno if that is true or not.

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Neo (11-21-2021),Rutabaga (11-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> do you know benny hill died alone, in the small apt. he had for decades?
> 
> he never flaunted his money nor spent much of it, he had an estate of over 7 million pounds when he died but nobody but nieces and nephews [that he barely knew] to leave it to...
> 
> kinda sad


Yes, it broke his heart when the show was cancelled. I mean, it wasnt cancelled cos it was crap, it used to pull audiences of 25 million easily.  It was cancelled because it was politically incorrect, and the lefties didnt like it

----------

Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Rutabaga (11-19-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes, it broke his heart when the show was cancelled. I mean, it wasnt cancelled cos it was crap, it used to pull audiences of 25 million easily.  It was cancelled because it was politically incorrect, and the lefties didnt like it


yea he was cancelled for political reasons...thats another reason why i hate the left...he died just after seeing a producer about a return to comedy/tv for him...


he was known as a generous, good man to all that knew him...

he is still a better man dead 40 years than ANY prog alive or dead ever...

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021),fortis (05-22-2022),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Mr. Claws (07-23-2022),Neo (11-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

"When Hill died, American actor Jack Lemmon said: “_In recent years my  favourite comedian above all was Benny Hill, who was a master in his  field. Most comedians deliver a barrage of powder puffs; Benny gave you a  cannon shot_.”

"Benny Hill was a prime-time feature of British TV for four decades,  first on the BBC and then on ITV where his shows ran for a further 20  years to 1989. At his height more Britons tuned in to laugh at Benny  Hill than watched the moon landing and he won the first of multiple  awards in 1954 when he was voted TV Personality of the Year. The Benny  Hill Show received a total of 11 awards during his time with ITV and his  shows were exported to over 140 countries. But these British classics,  the rights to which are controlled by his Estate and Thames TV, have not  been licensed to any UK broadcaster for nearly 20 years."

"Benny Hill was born Alfred Hall in 1925 in Southampton and is remembered  by family and schoolmates as the ‘class clown’. As a teenager, he  dropped out of school and worked as a milkman before serving in the  British Army during World War II. During this time, he entertained the  troops in variety shows and adopted his stage name, Benny Hill, in  homage to comedian Jack Benny. Following the war, Hill performed  in London music halls and got his break in TV after comparing a BBC  entertainment show. His shows became a worldwide hit in the ’70s,  earning Thames TV £26 million from sales. Hill died in London in 1992  aged 68, two months after suffering a heart attack."

----------

Dubler9 (05-23-2022),Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Rutabaga (11-19-2021),Thom Paine (11-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Saw this :

"The format of Benny's shows for Thames combined shot-on-video segments,  done in the studio, with shot-on-film vignettes that were done  outdoors, often on location. These filmed segments were classic "silent  comedy," totally visual, with a music track but no dialogue. The segment  in question here was a lengthy shot-on-film sketch about “Benny Kelly,”  imagined as a relative of famous Aussie outlaw Ned Kelly. At one point,  Benny has been given the menial task of beating out dusty rugs, hung on  lines outside a crumbling cabin. He glances across the way and sees  three beautiful young ladies taking a communal shower in a makeshift  outdoor shower stall. Then, the cloth side of the stall falls to the  ground ... followed a split second later by my entire lower jaw. There  the girls are, starkers, for real. It's only a few seconds before they  realize they're being seen and cover up (in a coy and rather leisurely  manner), but in those few seconds WDRB's viewing audience was treated to  one beautiful young lady fully topless, another girl showing one  breast, and a very shapely "rear view" shot as well.  Thank  goodness I had already embraced the video revolution and was taping the  show on my trusty old Quasar VHS recorder, or else I honestly don’t  think I would've believed what I had just seen."...

There was another Time on another Show of His that some of those Gals were sitting and looking out of some windows in an Apartment Building, as the Camera Spanned from Left to Right, the Little Blonde up above was Naked  :Boobs:

----------

Lone Gunman (11-19-2021),Rutabaga (11-19-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

There I was...bemoaning being stuck in a seemingly unresolvable dilemma so decided to watch Benny Hill to cheer myself up. What did he say pretty much straight away???

'Single men wish they married. Married men wish they were dead.'   :Headbang:

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> There I was...bemoaning being stuck in a seemingly unresolvable dilemma so decided to watch Benny Hill to cheer myself up. What did he say pretty much straight away???
> 
> 'Single men wish they married. Married men wish they were dead.'



A Father is just a man who has photos of his kids in his wallet where his money used to be.

----------

Neo (11-21-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

We have a Benny Hill collection on DVD. We've had it maybe ten years now? Good stuff.

----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021)

----------


## Mr. Independent

Wow, stick it to 'em there.

----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

For Benny Hill Fans...

Tonight on Antenna TV at Midnight(EST), the first of 4 - 1/2 hr shows...!!!

----------


## BooBoo

On Again 2nite, same time, same channel, dif Episodes..!!!

----------


## BooBoo

> We have a Benny Hill collection on DVD. We've had it maybe ten years now? Good stuff.

----------


## Jen

I thought Benny Hill was hilarious back in the day.............  not sure if I would now......... I don't find Monty Python as funny as I once did.  Of course, wine may have been a contributing factor.

----------

BooBoo (05-22-2022)

----------


## Gator Monroe

First TV show I ever saw raw tits on ( other than Dusty titties in some Turd world village )

----------

BooBoo (05-22-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> For Benny Hill Fans...
> 
> Tonight on Antenna TV at Midnight(EST), the first of 4 - 1/2 hr shows...!!!


Hot damn !! I've got it.

----------

BooBoo (05-22-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> Hot damn !! I've got it.



Benny says "You're Welcome" and

----------


## BooBoo

'member this one :

----------


## fortis

I used to watch Benny hill but i really liked the Paul Hogan show.

----------

BooBoo (07-23-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

You can see its Benny Hill inspired.


Paul Hogan, Barry Humphries, Clive James, and Kath and Kim, were the funniest people to come out of Oz.

----------


## Dubler9

Benny Hill was called into Thames TV Producers office and sacked on the spot. No warning, no empathy. This was the core inner destruction of Benny. He literally had the last laugh. 
Jeremy Beadle raised £55 Million for charity, all his own efforts. He was the most exceptional man. Everyone in showbiz liked him and highly rated him - yet our MSM and Newspapers pushed disdain every chance they got.

----------

BooBoo (05-23-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Benny Hill was called into Thames TV Producers office and sacked on the spot. No warning, no empathy. This was the core inner destruction of Benny. He literally had the last laugh.



This was despite the fact his shows always pulled in viewing figures that are unheard of today - 18-20m a show on a bad day. He was got rid of because he didnt press the right PC buttons, not because his show wasnt getting the ratings. 

Instead we got dreary PC comedians  like Sandy bloody Toksvig, who i seriously  cant stand, and other left wing drivel such as Sarah Millican and Frankie Boyle who i fell out with a long time ago, who has me blocked on Twitter, which in this  instance is a badge of honour.

I watched part of an interview with Millican she really is seriously thick as shite.

----------

Dubler9 (05-23-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

The girls and fellow actors were interviewed - they all said Benny was the most respectful man, never once being lewd or unprofessional.

----------

BooBoo (05-23-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

> This was despite the fact his shows always pulled in viewing figures that are unheard of today - 18-20m a show on a bad day. He was got rid of because he didnt press the right PC buttons, not because his show wasnt getting the ratings. 
> 
> Instead we got dreary PC comedians  like Sandy bloody Toksvig, who i seriously  cant stand, and other left wing drivel such as Sarah Millican and Frankie Boyle who i fell out with a long time ago, who has me blocked on Twitter, which in this  instance is a badge of honour.
> 
> I watched part of an interview with Millican she really is seriously thick as shite.


I agree. Thats what i meant by having the last laugh.

----------

BooBoo (05-23-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

Bruddy ireeit!!!!!

----------

BooBoo (05-23-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

I did like Kath and Kim, i  thought that was very funny in places. Kim was gross, which is why she was funny. No decorum about her at all

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The girls and fellow actors were interviewed - they all said Benny was the most respectful man, never once being lewd or unprofessional.



I agree. The lefties dicks in the BBC plunged a dagger into his heart, to all intents and purposes.  It was the start of the destruction of the impartial, national TV station.

----------


## Dubler9

I was in a supermarket last week and heard a Mother and Father, aged around 35, call their child Lucifer ??? I prefer Adolf myself???

----------


## El Guapo

Benny Hill turbo-slapping an old man's bald head is an image etched upon my memory for all time.  
 :Grin20:

----------

BooBoo (07-23-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> Hot damn !! I've got it.


Still going Strong on Antenna TV...!!! Every Saturday Night, Best Part of My Day...!!

----------


## Moonie

.
And Benny Hill's girls were nothing but sexist mantra against the less intelligent members of the human race.
.

----------


## BooBoo

Someone Twisting Your Arm Making You Watch It...?!?  :Geez:

----------


## Moonie

> Someone Twisting Your Arm Making You Watch It...?!?



No, not really.

But I was at an all boys boarding school in England and it allowed you to see girls outside of Matron or the kitchen staff.
.

----------

